# Chatfield information



## Noel Kreegher (Apr 6, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

I have just joined this forum in regards to researching and learning about my forebears and relations who were involved in shipping.

There were several Captains, engineers and mates on ships.

They all have the surname of Chatfield and their names are 

Alfred William – mate- England /Australian waters about 1936
Henry William Holbrook Capt. Union Steamship Co. NZ died 1907
Alfred William – engineer Union Steamship Co. NZ	died 1904
Selwyn Athol – Capt Union Steamship Co.	died 1942
I am endeavoring to write a brief biography about each one to include in the family history and with Selwyn as his daughters are still alive would like to give to his family a history about their father.
There are other Chatfield’s that I have come across in records so any Chatfield information would be appreciated 
Look forward to learning more about the sea and sailor men and their lives

Noel Kreegher


----------

